# Electrical Problem



## snowplowdog (Nov 26, 2009)

I was plowing during the blizzard on wednesday and something in my light bar pulled too much current blowing the fuse it was hooked into. I replaced the fuse & it came back on for like 3 seconds & then I lost my interior lights, clock & radio. I can't find any blown fuses on any of these circuts. Anyone have any ideas? 90 YJ Islander.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

you checked both fuse boxes?


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Not to sound stupid but you did check all the lights, wiring and grounds, right?


----------



## snowplowdog (Nov 26, 2009)

theplowmeister;1229052 said:


> you checked both fuse boxes?


Just the one under the dash. According to the manual I have there should be apower distribution center by the battery but theres nothing there.


----------



## snowplowdog (Nov 26, 2009)

ppandr;1229088 said:


> Not to sound stupid but you did check all the lights, wiring and grounds, right?


Yes, I checked all the wiring & grounds & everything seems good...I'm confused on this one.


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

Start checking the secondary circuits. It does indeed sound like a fuse is blown and not necessarily one that is labelled radio etc.. It also sounds like your light bar is switch activated and is tied into one of these circuits. If so, you need to remove the wire from whatever circuit it is on. Then you will need to use a ground activation on the switch to a relay to turn the light bar on and off. It is far safer to switch a ground to high current through a relay than it is to use a + line on a switch that is a draw on a circuit.


----------



## snowplowdog (Nov 26, 2009)

forbidden;1229259 said:


> Start checking the secondary circuits. It does indeed sound like a fuse is blown and not necessarily one that is labelled radio etc.. It also sounds like your light bar is switch activated and is tied into one of these circuits. If so, you need to remove the wire from whatever circuit it is on. Then you will need to use a ground activation on the switch to a relay to turn the light bar on and off. It is far safer to switch a ground to high current through a relay than it is to use a + line on a switch that is a draw on a circuit.


I've completely disconnected the light bar. It had worked good for several years & now all of a sudden its drawing too many amps so I'm thinking the motor inside is going bad or something is not turning freely causing it to draw the extra amperage. I wasn't so concerned about that at this point, mostly trying to get the other problem fixed first & then deal with the light bar.


----------

